

Help Wanted: Seeking Agents of Awesome for Team Twilio - danielle17
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/03/help-wanted-seeking-agents-of-awesome-for-team-twilio.html

======
gridspy
It was cool reading about all your geeks so far. Go team Twilio.

If I wasn't based in NZ and I wasn't working hard on my own startup I'd apply
:)

------
andrewcooke
ow ow ow. is this aiming "for trying so hard it goes past trying too hard and
enters an unexplored, painful dimension of clumsy, heartbreaking honesty"?

(so, would you hire someone telecommuting from s america?)

~~~
danielle17
haha if you had read our dry bios before you would have been bored out of your
mind (or just stopped reading probably) - hopefully a bit of our personalities
come out

re: telecommuting from S. America.. the only role open to telecommuting is the
Developer Evangelist and it is 50% travel to developer communities in the U.S.
-- for now. But when we're ready to address the Brazilian dev community (and
others) I could see that working. I'm the hiring manager for that position, so
if you're really interested you can email me at danielle@twilio.com

------
johns
Sounds perfect. When can I start?

